# Hello there! I'm Walker :3



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, as the title suggests, you can call me Walker!
I am a teen, I consider myself a very nice, and caring person. Especially towards animals! ^^
I am fairly new to owning pet mice, but don't worry! I've done tons and tons of research 
before buying my two girls, Mae and Joon. Mae is a tan-ish color with spots and Joon, her 
companion, is brown with spots. I've had them for about a week now, and just have begun to
bond with them.

I'll be honest, I'm not joining this forum in hopes of breeding mice. I know you may be thinking
"Well, then why did you join a forum _called_ Fancy Mice Breeders?" The answer is quite
simple, really. I wanted to join in hopes of making sure my new additions to my home are 
getting proper care, attention, etc. And, what better place to talk to people with experience 
than breeders? An animal lover at heart, I've always wanted the absolute best for my pets.
That means, I always do ample research and spoil my pets when ever I can. Hopefully I may
find this forum a great place to do so with my new, beloved girls. Also, learn a lot along the
way! :3


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Walker.
Welcome and enjoy your time at the forum.
I am sure you'll find lots of useful information here.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

First of all, Welcome!
Secondly, I like your name.. :lol:


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi and welcome, There is lots of info on practically everthing here. I'm quite new to the forum although not new to owning and breeding mice. I love it here already, people seem lovely and love looking at everyone's photos of their gorgeous mice

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome, Walker!

This forum really is invaluable, and I know you'll find most answers to any mousey questions you might have. Can't wait to see pictures! :3


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! :3
You all seem so nice! I know that I'll love it here and find some great answers!

Pictures are kinda hard to get at the moment, as I don't have a proper camera anymore.
The only one I have is my phone and it's too slow for my quick little mice XD


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

ha, I understand. What's been your favorite thing about the mice so far?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Walker. Welcome. 
Even though most of us are breeders, there are a few keepers. And as another suggests, you'll find all the info and help you're looking for here.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome Walker!


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Hehe, my favorite thing about the mice so far is teaching them!
I am still in that stage where I need to form a trust with me and my mice. And
I love it when they do respond positively to it. Of course, it can be a little 
disappointing when they don't, but I don't give up.

And, thanks for the new welcomes! ^^


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! :3


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

